
India's first nuclear missile submarine crippled as sailor leaves hatch open - vinnyglennon
https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/indias-first-nuclear-missile-submarine-crippled-sailor-leaves-hatch-open/
======
talonx
This is 2 years old.

